# Mail "Le message *** de *** n'a pas été téléchargé du serveur"...



## iManu (8 Décembre 2004)

Pour suivre l'évolution du service Mail de ma Fac, j'ai du modifier les paramètres de Mail. Vu les soucis, je suis revenu à la config initiale, c'est à dire serveur pop.
Depuis ces manips, Mail présente un comportement curieux:
Quand j'ouvre Mail, je vois tous mes messages.
Si je navigue dans mes sous dossiers, quand je reviens dans la boite d'arrivée, chaque message est indiqué par:
Le message de *** <***> concernant *** n'a pas été téléchargé du serveur. Vous devez vous connecter à ce compte en vue de le télécharger.
Or, à la première connexion, je vois bien le message...

De plus, pensant que je résoudrais le problème en transférant le contenu de la boite de réception dans un sous dossier de 'sur mon Mac', j'observe le même phénomène:
Tous les messages sont visibles quand j'ouvre Mail, puis pour chaque message, j'ai :
Le message de *** <***> concernant *** n'a pas été téléchargé du serveur. Vous devez vous connecter à ce compte en vue de le télécharger.
Je ne sais pas quoi faire...
Ca ne le fait pas pour tous les autres messages qui sont (par exemple) tranférés automatiquement dans des sous dossiers par une règle.
J'ai essayé de reconstruire la boite, mais ça ne change rien...

Vous avez déja vu ce comportement ?  
Une solution ?  
Bien sur, je suis en permanence connecté au compte en question... mais dès que ce message apparait, la seule solution est de quitter Mail et de le relancer...

Merci


----------



## Niconemo (8 Décembre 2004)

Un problème identique (sur Free) tout à l'heure :
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=82645

et un autre ici...
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=60686
au passage, si les gens qui posent un question revenaient ensuite ce serait sympa pour ceux qui répondent ou qui ont le même problème (je ne dis pas ça pour toi iManu, bien-sûr. Non toi tu aurais juste dû répondre sur l'autre mail de ce matin  )

et encore un ! (mais toujours pas de solution)
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=39268


----------



## iManu (8 Décembre 2004)

iManu est rouge de honte  :rose:  :rose:  :rose: 

Désolé


----------



## frantz (8 Décembre 2004)

Oui, bizarre ce truc...
On attend les kadors, on attend les kadors !


----------



## iManu (8 Décembre 2004)

Niconemo a dit:
			
		

> Un problème identique (sur Free) tout à l'heure :
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=82645
> 
> et un autre ici...
> ...


Bon, la mauvaise nouvelle, c'est qu'il semble que personne n'ait de réponse à ce problème...
D'un autre côté, le titre de ce fil de discussion est nettement plus explicite que les précédents, et maintenant les 3 autres fils de discussion sont référencés ici.  

Donc continuons la recherche


----------



## frantz (8 Décembre 2004)

ça va au niveau des chevilles ?


----------



## iManu (11 Décembre 2004)

frantz a dit:
			
		

> ça va au niveau des chevilles ?


J'ai toujours été un peu fragile de ce côté là     

J'ai rétabli ma config originelle, et c'est redevenu normal, mais il a fallu un peu de temps.
Je ne sais pas pourquoi...
Est-ce une des opérations obscures (!) qui se passent toutes seules la nuit ?
Le serveur avait il une faiblesse passagère ?
Mystère, en tout cas c'est résolu...

Et pour les autres ?


----------



## swinger (4 Janvier 2006)

J'ai un problème assez similaire, avec quelques variantes. Ca permettra peut-être de faire avancer les choses (?) :
Depuis hier, je reçois mes e-mails avec ce même message. Impossible d'y accéder.Curieusement, certains e-mails ont été temporairement accessibles pendant quelques heures, plus tard dans la journée. ils ne le sont plus maintenant.
Et non seulement je n'ai plus accès à ces e-mails entrants, mais tous mes anciens e-mails qui se trouvaient dans ma boite de réception ont disparu de la même manière.

Ce problème n'apparait qu'avec l'un de mes deux comptes. Sur l'autre, je reçois tous mes e-mails tout à fait normalement.

J'avais déjà ce problème depuis plusieurs mois avec les messages envoyés. Impossible d'en retrouver le contenu. Après avoir un peu chipoté sans trouver de solution, j'avais laissé tomber et je ne m'étais pas trop inquiété. (A tort sans doute...). Maintenant que l'on ne peut plus me contacter non plus, cela devient beaucoup plus gênant !!!

Quelqu'un a une idée lumineuse ?


----------



## Tiri (2 Février 2006)

ca fait des mois que j'ai ce probleme. la solution: fermer mail et reouvrir. je n'avais pas ce probleme au début. mes mails stockés sont assez gros (taille de répértoir mail dans bibliothèque : 4.4 GB). je me demande si c'est pas un problème de taille de fichier.


----------



## Tiri (16 Février 2006)

toujours pas de solutions en vue???


----------

